# Fliegenfischen aber wo !?



## sebastian (27. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Boardies ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Also zur vorgeschichte ...
Ich hab zu Weihnachten einen Fliegenfischenkurs bekommen aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es sich lohnt weil ich wirklich nicht weis wo ich angeln sollte !? Wisst ihr vielleicht wo man in der Nähe von Wien angeln kann. Also so eine halbe Stunde Fahrzeit mehr aber eigentlich nicht !
Weil bei uns im Bach gibts nicht viele Forellen #t


----------



## The_Duke (27. Dezember 2003)

Hi Basti #h

Ein geschenkter Fliegenfischerkurs lohnt immer! #6
Erstmal lernst du den Umgang mit einem Angelgerät, welches wie fast kein zweites dir den Kontakt zum Fisch bringt...meine Meinung! 
Zweitens fischt du doch so gerne auf Hecht...auch Freund Esox lässt sich durch nen schönen Streamer mal gerne zum Anbiss verführen und der Drill an der Fliegenrute macht nen Höllenspaß!
Ich hab das in Irland praktiziert und es war einfach nur geil!!!!
Mach den Kurs und sei es nur deshalb, daß du deinen anglerischen Horizont erweiterst :q


----------



## rob (27. Dezember 2003)

hallo sebastian!!!
schau dir mal meinen verein an.da gibt es einige sehr feine reviere mit gutem besatz zu einen akzeptablen preis......die liegen von wien bis wiener neustadt.ich hab die generallizenz,d.h. ich kann überall fischen#h
www.spofi.at
@The_Duke
wahre worte:m ich lerne es gerade,zum glück hab ich einen guten und vorallem geduldigen mentor.ab nächstem frühjahr bin ich dann voll einsatzbereit


----------



## sebastian (27. Dezember 2003)

BIST DU NARISCH !! 800 Eurp hast du für die Generallizenz hingebleattert ^^


----------



## sebastian (27. Dezember 2003)

Eine Frage ist die Schwechat schön ?! ^^ sehe gerade, dass das das einzige Revier in meiner Umgebung ist das Forellen dirnnen hat. Ist die auch sauber und kann kann man da gut waten und fliegen fangen ähm fliegenfischen ^^


----------



## rob (28. Dezember 2003)

hallo sebastian!!!
das revier schwechat achau ist eher ein mischwasser.hauptsächlich aiteln,barben und karpfen werden gefangen.regenbogen sind auch drinnen aber nicht gerade viel ,wenn dann sehr grosse und vereinzelt gibt es hechte.ist aber ein sehr interessantes revier mit stau,kanälchen,wiesen,wäldern und direkten donauzufluss.
meine freunde fangen dort mit der fliegenrute barben und aiteln.....das macht spass!!!!
reine fliegenreviere sind die warme fischa,die fischa dagniz,weitenbach und der ötscherbach. das am nächsten von dir gelegene ist die fischa dagniz und warme fischa.du fährst ca 35-40 minuten.da kannst du dann wirklich tolle äschen,bachforellen und regenbogenforellen die dort auch natürlich aufkommen fangen...dafür ist der preis von 800 euros nicht viel ,du hast ja auch noch 2 super raubfisch und karpfenteiche dabei.
die karte in altenwörth kostet mir auch nocheinmal 430 teuros :c
aber das muss sein!
lg rob


----------



## sebastian (28. Dezember 2003)

Naja ich brauch ja keine Karpfenreviere und Hechtreviere auch nicht später vielleicht mal aber jetzt hab ich ja den Teich :m  
Ja aber so ein Forellenrevier wo ich nicht so weit fahre ist sicher gut !


----------



## sebastian (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!
@Rob
Ich hab mal im Routenplaner geguckt man fährt wenn man schnell fährt (das kann man als Opotion auswählen!!) 39min. von Wolfsgraben nach Siegersdorf/bei Pottendorf !
Danke noch mal für den heissen Tip !


----------



## sebastian (28. Dezember 2003)

Gibts irgendwo Bilder vom Revier das ich mir mal anschauen kann wie das dort ist ?!


----------



## rob (28. Dezember 2003)

bilder hab ich leider keine...noch nicht!ich geh eventuell nächste woche an die fischa dagniz und warme fischa.werde da einige bilder machen,aber fahr doch mal mit deinem dad hin und schau dir allesm an.auf der homepage findest du fotos von fischen aus diesen revieren.ist wirklich sehr schön dort und du bekommst die lizenzen für die reviere natürlich auch einzeln.
lg rob


----------



## sebastian (28. Dezember 2003)

Naja teuer is es so viel Zeit hab ich auch nicht  Ich weis nicht dann bleib ich lieber bei den Hechten !!
Nimm mal Bilder mit oder nimm mich mit ^^


----------



## sebastian (28. Dezember 2003)

Kann man da auch nur kleine Gewässerteile befischen und dafür weniger bezahlen ?


----------

